# Dog from Canada



## jaimemuffin (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm not really sure if this is where i should post this, but it has to do with me rescuing a dog from Canada. I was wondering if anyone has crossed the Canadian/US border with a <3 month old puppy? CDC says i just need to sign an agreement to home quarantine until a month after she gets her rabies vaccine. I'm also transporting another puppy with mine to her home that is about an hour from mine. Input?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Check out the Customs and Border Patrol link for a little more info
CBP Pets

The main thing I'd wonder about would be signing a quarantine agreement for a dog that won't actually be staying with you. That might be something you need to get ahead of time.


----------

